# proudly present java netwerkgame



## java guuu (23. Dez 2005)

ich hab ein java applet netzwerk spiel Progrmmiert

hier kann man es  Testen  http://jigsna.ji.funpic.de/g.php   <--mein java game

achtung falls ihr ein spiel eröffnet nehmt ihr nicht automatisch daran teil ihr benötigt 2 browser fenster falls ihr ein spiel eröffnet eines für den server  und eines für den client  falls ihr an einem spiel teilnehmt braucht ihr nur ein server Fenster
falls alle spieler im chatroom sind startet das spiel automatisch 

als bildschirmauflösung sollte 1024*768  pixel betragen


----------



## java guuu (23. Dez 2005)

hmm funktioniert nicht mehr


----------



## Guest (23. Dez 2005)

jetzt sollte es wieder funktionieren  das problem ist das das spiel eigentlich als aplikation programmiert wurde was zur folge hat das ihr das fenster nicht mehr schließen könnt und das beim client sich manchmal der Browser aufhängt
falls man ein spiel eröffnet habt oder daran teilnimmt darf man nicht auf neu laden oder zurück auf dem Browser klicken


----------



## Grizzly (25. Dez 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jetzt sollte es wieder funktionieren  das problem ist das das spiel eigentlich als aplikation programmiert wurde was zur folge hat das ihr das fenster nicht mehr schließen könnt und das beim client sich manchmal der Browser aufhängt
> falls man ein spiel eröffnet habt oder daran teilnimmt darf man nicht auf neu laden oder zurück auf dem Browser klicken


Das mit dem Fenster und den Abstürzen solltest Du dringendst in den Griff bekommen. Ich persönlich finde es nicht sehr witzig, wenn mit ein Programm meinen Browser zu macht oder abschiesst. Denn im Endeffekt kann man ja nach dem Start gar nichts mehr machen: Neu laden nicht, zurück nicht, schließen auch nicht. Irgendwie recht wenig Möglichkeiten das Applet ordentlich zu beenden.

Das Spiel an sich konnte ich leider nicht testen. Kam, dass ich keine Verbindung bekomme. Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich eine Firewall am Laufen habe.


----------

